# Cost to make a rug out of a chicken thief?



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

Anybody have a cost estimate to turn this chicken thief into a rug? I can't afford a full mount as much as I want one. I will send him whole as I have no idea how to properly skin him for tanning.
He is the biggest one we have seen around here in 10+ years. He should be, because he has been eating well at my expense. 
Thanks for any help on how much and who to send him to. Roy


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a friend who does taxidermy as a hobbie and is really good. He did a bobcat "doiley" for me and he came out good. My bobcat was about 35+ lbs, your looks bigger than that. He left the head,tail, paws and claws. He also bleached the skull and gave it back to me. The wife thinks its creepy, but I really like it. He is located in the Cypress (NW Houston) area. Pm me if you would like more details.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Most taxidermists*

won't accept them alive in a cage


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

I had a rug mount done of a 45lb bobcat i shot 3 years ago and it ran $350. But That was 3 years ago and he is in brady texas.

Scott


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

he looks pretty content. Maybe you should keep him for a house cat.


----------



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

I hope that you will let him or her go alive somewhere. Iam not a tree huger I just like bobcats.


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

I sure could not shoot him in a cage.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bueno Suerte said:


> I sure could not shoot him in a cage.


Dont think I could either.


----------



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

I like bobcats too but this one has developed a taste for chicken. I don't know how far away I would have to take him to be sure he won't come back.
If some one wants to take him out of the trap alive pm me and I video tape the proceedings.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

i say drop him off somewhere far away, cap the next one on site and not in the cage... just my opinion


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Bueno Suerte said:


> I sure could not shoot him in a cage.


Why he has obviously destroyed his property.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

100 AMP said:


> I hope that you will let him or her go alive somewhere. Iam not a tree huger I just like bobcats.


As nice as that sounds, that cat will probably rip you to shreds if you got anywhere near that cage. We had a bad domestic ferrel cat problem in an old house and I'd live trap them and take them out to let'em go, got torn up really good a couple times.

As for shooting the cats, I pass them now even when seeing them at the deer lease. I'm not sure why but I just don't want to kill any more of them. I'll definitely let the kids take one out of they cross our path while the kids are there.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

That is one cool cat....be nice to have as a pet.....or breed to a female and have some with tame qualitys.....


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Thanks for opening the door*

If still alive, take far away to a creek or river crossing and turn loose. I think animals in cage traps are pitiful.....look at the nose skinned off trying to get out. I once convinced a ranch owner to let loose a whole family of Javalinas in a hog trap....all bloody nosed. I just said "your friends who visit here like to see them" He was just looking for an excuse to let them go without going PETA, and I gave it to him.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Bueno Suerte said:


> I sure could not shoot him in a cage.


So you couldn't shoot a pig in a trap???

bust out some .22 shorts.


----------



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah I don't think I want to risk letting him go. If he comes back and gets the girls baby pony I'm toast. This cat weighs more than the colt and is almost as tall. Not a risk worth taking. IMHO.


----------



## CoastalSpecial (Mar 4, 2006)

You don't have to. Tie a rope around the cage and toss the cage in the creek, river, lake, etc., and give it a good 10 minutes. Conserve ammo.



Bueno Suerte said:


> I sure could not shoot him in a cage.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

call a zoo or game warden


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

CoastalSpecial said:


> You don't have to. Tie a rope around the cage and toss the cage in the creek, river, lake, etc., and give it a good 10 minutes. Conserve ammo.


:rotfl:


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow, you folks would not make good trappers. Dispatching (nice word for killing) is part of trapping. It is a nicely marked cat. Do what you have to do to keep it from killing your chickens. Once it learns how to do this it will find more easy pickins down the road if turned loose.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Beautiful cat. I have killed one on my deer lease only cause I wanted a nice mount. I have passed every other one. This one here I would "dispatch" too because of his habits. you will never be able to break him of that. It will be a big hassle to relocate him. a gamewarden might do it for but who knows. It will surely make a pretty rug though. 22 through the lungs would be your best bet to conserve the hide. Good luck. Keep us posted on how it turns out.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

bayourat said:


> So you couldn't shoot a pig in a trap???


I have done it...The last time I did it cured me of it.

Had 5 40-50lbs hogs in a trap. Shot the first one and the others went nuts freaking out and screaming, running into the sides of the trap...By the time I got to the last one, he was so frozen in fear that he couldnt do anything but stand completely stiff and scream as loud as he could.

No judgement for those who do do it...He ll, I might be able to do it again someday but after that incident a few years ago, I sold my hog traps and choose to not put myself in that situation again.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Restock Post-Ike*

Take him to Goat Island. There were at least one kitty, several coyotes and feral hogs there before Ike. I'm sure it will figure out how to catch rats, birds and snakes that are already back on the island.


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful markings...my son killed a huge one a couple of years ago and his top side was bleached out by the sun I guess.Had rosetts only on his belly and under arms...But topic of thread was cost of rug....I paid right at $400 with felt backing.. It cost more than the full body mount I had done in leaping position as if trying to catch a quail in flight.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

I personally have quit killing bobcats , my kids or grandskids are welcome to take them on our place.

A trapper exhibits more skill and cunning than the average hunter and this cat it is indeed a "trophy" ( ie: maybe just to you but still a trophy ).

Dispatch the cat and be proud of your trophy, I know very few people that have caught one in a catch'em alive trap. Well done.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You could take him to the local humane society just for grins and see if they'll adopt him out. But, be sure to give him a bath first as he looks kind of mungy.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

chain him up to your house to keep thieves away.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dude I will come shoot him for you. A varmint is a varmint. Dont let these guys make you all soft inside. No different than a ****.


----------



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont know how much it cost to make a rug but

Kill em!
He didnt let your chickens go or try to relocate them. No. he had them for breakfast lunch and dinner.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Do it and get it over with, he will make a beautiful rug and the rest of your chickens will be safe. That's why you trapped him, right?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The wreak havoc on quail populations as well as deer fawns and livestock young. He is going to make you a real nice rug. Call Bobby Petersen at Alief Taxidermy. He does awesome work on cats. I don't think it will make any difference to the cat whether he is shot while free ranging or whilst in a cage...


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Just shoot him in the earhole with a 22, you wont mess up the hide. I like bobcats, but not what they do to fawns and quail. Bobcats and coyotes are shoot on sight on my lease. Looks like a really nice cat.


----------



## miller mania (Aug 26, 2005)

*bobcat*

shot it then freeze to make sure its dead. we had a very large male bobcat for about three years that was clean us out of chickens and geese. kill'em


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

Am I the only one that can read some of these replies and tell you the age group they fall in just by what they say?
I can't say I would'nt shoot it in the cage but I can say I would rather not. 
Beautiful cat that would make a great mount or rug but after taking pictures and thinking about it this long, how will you fill when you look at the finished product?
I only say this cause I speak from experience.....


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Turn him loose here in Greenspoint! Chicken theft is about the only crime not commited here and we could use a change of pace!


----------



## txoutlaw67 (Nov 22, 2008)

shoot him in the cage if not i will.pm me


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

To answer your question it will probably cost between $3-400 to get a rug. Nice markings on him, hope it works out. Good job on catching him. Cute colt too, little girls absolutely love baby animals. Good picture.

Adios,
Pablo


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

I am for hauling him off and dropping him rather than doing him in...


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

In fact, I will haul him off for you. My place has zero chickens for miles and we can use the rodent control.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

vvflash04 said:


> Am I the only one that can read some of these replies and tell you the age group they fall in just by what they say?
> I can't say I would'nt shoot it in the cage but I can say I would rather not.
> Beautiful cat that would make a great mount or rug but after taking pictures and thinking about it this long, how will you fill when you look at the finished product?
> I only say this cause I speak from experience.....


My thoughts as well, and to the young one that said to throw it in the river, your post didn't make you sound cool or funny, quite the opposite. Statements like that, no matter the intent just perpetuates the stereotype, and is great "anti" ammo. That was a ridiculous statement, no self respecting hunter would intentionally drown an animal, grow up.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

deke said:


> My thoughts as well, and to the young one that said to throw it in the river, your post didn't make you sound cool or funny, quite the opposite. Statements like that, no matter the intent just perpetuates the stereotype, and is great "anti" ammo. That was a ridiculous statement, no self respecting hunter would intentionally drown an animal, grow up.


I agree whole heartedly with you on that one Deke. That statement made me want to shove him head first in the live trap with the cat.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Thought about it for a while, and Ive come to the conclusion that I couldnt shoot it in the cage either. I like the idea of taking it to Goat Isle or someplace similar, but it has developed a taste for chicken....

Best bet IMO is the Game Warden.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Porky said:


> Turn him loose here in Greenspoint! Chicken theft is about the only crime not commited here and we could use a change of pace!


 Come on now guys. That's just gettin cruel. lol........


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

I would love to see these folks saying "turn him loose" spend a night in a sheep farmers town...the ones left alive the next day could take him home.

Transfer the cat to a kill cage and kill him. Rebait the trap and catch another.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Jeez I guess I shouldn't ever post a pic of some I've caught in a leg-hold trap. From what I've read here by some, I guess you use live traps for rats and relocated them as well. If you don't want to spend the money for a rug mount just 'case skin' and have the hide tanned for a thro....WW


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

100 AMP said:


> I hope that you will let him or her go alive somewhere. Iam not a tree huger I just like bobcats.


Thats ok, ranching ain't for everybody. Thats why they made cities. Now you city fellas go back to town and let the grown ups talk. :rotfl:


----------



## CoastalSpecial (Mar 4, 2006)

Taken out of context, what you're saying makes sense. However, the title of the thread is "Cost to make a rug out of a chicken thief," and the issue of whether or not to shoot it in the cage came up soon after. My pawpaw never shot bobcats or possums in the cage either. He drowned them. After WW2 he never hunted again in his life. So while being a poor farmer might not be as good as a self-respecting hunter that shoots deer under a feeder or ducks off of a spread, it is what it is. Some people can only afford to protect their food supply. And by the way, catching varmints is hardly sport.



deke said:


> My thoughts as well, and to the young one that said to throw it in the river, your post didn't make you sound cool or funny, quite the opposite. Statements like that, no matter the intent just perpetuates the stereotype, and is great "anti" ammo. That was a ridiculous statement, no self respecting hunter would intentionally drown an animal, grow up.


----------



## 6396rogert (Mar 14, 2009)

*Well put,*



boomgoon said:


> Thats ok, ranching ain't for everybody. Thats why they made cities. Now you city fellas go back to town and let the grown ups talk. :rotfl:


Well put boomgoom,

I don't know if people understand that once the bobcat has found the chickens he's found the ranch house. If you relocate him anywhere he will find another ranch house to find more chickens.

Finding the ranch house is where the problem is, at that point all dimestic animals, children and live stock will be threatened.

If I wasn't able to afford having the bobcat tanned. I would hang him buy his back legs skin him like a dear. Once I got the cape off I would besure I removed all the meat or fat from the cape, sprinkle table salt on the shin side roll it up put it in a trash bad and freeze it. Then I would go on line and fine out what chemicals I need and the correct way to process the skin.

My goal would be to get the wild animal out of the cage, to me being caged is suffering.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Ding Ding we have a winner most of you have no clue....wow what a bunch of slickers....Its a varmint eating chickens it gets shot then apparently made in to a rug. We are at the top of the food chain we win....

Also all of you who think you are a sportsman, hunter...ect but then say things like I can't hurt the little guy......"we should think of a better way....ect" YOU are the problem. I am not heartless I don't like to kill things that's a awesome looking cat. But all your options are just making it someone else's problem. You get on these boards and people who don't know better start to agree...now we live in this P'fied nation. Pretty soon someone will take it a step farter and make a law against killing varmint.....then we are really f'ed....I agree stay in the city. Like my folks used to to say if you don't know what your talking about shut your trap....



boomgoon said:


> Thats ok, ranching ain't for everybody. Thats why they made cities. Now you city fellas go back to town and let the grown ups talk. :rotfl:


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Ckill's Ding Ding*

"Ding Ding we have a winner most of you have no clue....wow what a bunch of slickers....Its a varmint eating chickens it gets shot then apparently made in to a rug. We are at the top of the food chain we win....

Also all of you who think you are a sportsman, hunter...ect but then say things like I can't hurt the little guy......"we should think of a better way....ect" YOU are the problem. I am not heartless I don't like to kill things that's a awesome looking cat. But all your options are just making it someone else's problem. You get on these boards and people who don't know better start to agree...now we live in this P'fied nation. Pretty soon someone will take it a step farter and make a law against killing varmint.....then we are really f'ed....I agree stay in the city. Like my folks used to to say if you don't know what your talking about shut your trap...."

At least check your spelling before you dress me down..


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

workorfish said:


> "Ding Ding we have a winner most of you have no clue....wow what a bunch of slickers....Its a varmint eating chickens it gets shot then apparently made in to a rug. We are at the top of the food chain we win....
> 
> Also all of you who think you are a sportsman, hunter...ect but then say things like I can't hurt the little guy......"we should think of a better way....ect" YOU are the problem. I am not heartless I don't like to kill things that's a awesome looking cat. But all your options are just making it someone else's problem. You get on these boards and people who don't know better start to agree...now we live in this P'fied nation. Pretty soon someone will take it a step farter and make a law against killing varmint.....then we are really f'ed....I agree stay in the city. Like my folks used to to say if you don't know what your talking about shut your trap...."
> 
> At least check your spelling before you dress me down..


You might want to sharpen your skills on using the quote function....


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

CALL THE GAME WARDEN,....they'll take him off your hands and relocate him for free.

Don't kill him.


----------



## Glades243 (Sep 26, 2007)

Call the cat rescue people.....


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Lonesome Dove fantasy*



boomgoon said:


> Thats ok, ranching ain't for everybody. Thats why they made cities. Now you city fellas go back to town and let the grown ups talk. :rotfl:


That is funny....like anyone alive in Texas isnt connected to one of the cities...for employment to pay for the "ranch", for their education, for medical services, for culture, dining and entertainment. Not to mention for the manufacture of their precious Ford F-250, John Deere, or to refine the gasoline or diesel they burn. Go ahead and live the fantasy of independent rural life. It aint 1880 anymore.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Have someone help you skin it that knows what they are doing. Then go to this site and follow the instructions. They do an awesome job. The leather side of the hide will be super soft and makes an awesome rug. $85.

https://www.nuggetcompany.com/customtanning/


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Fubar said:


> CALL THE GAME WARDEN,....they'll take him off your hands and relocate him for free.
> 
> Don't kill him.


i stand by the 22 short method.... wish i could find a cat that big with that kind of markings.


----------



## corkster (Jun 14, 2006)

*Cage shootin'*

Note: Personal experience has shown that cage wires can deflect a .22 cal. bullet. Use somethin' bigger (you might lose a wire though).


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> That is funny....like anyone alive in Texas isnt connected to one of the cities...for employment to pay for the "ranch", for their education, for medical services, for culture, dining and entertainment. Not to mention for the manufacture of their precious Ford F-250, John Deere, or to refine the gasoline or diesel they burn. Go ahead and live the fantasy of independent rural life. It aint 1880 anymore.


You are funny, my ranch was paid for by my great grandfather @ 50 cents an acre for texas hill country. You are close on the year though. Where you are so far out in left field is that I need to make a trip into town to dispatch a bobcat or call a game warden for that matter. Lets see, friday I shot a fox and a hog after dinner. For you that would have been two round trips to town or two round trips out to the ranch for the game warden. :rotfl:

Just because I work and live in the city doesn't mean I don't know how to run a ranch. When ford begins making F250's in Bandera, I guess that I will never have to go back to town. I dang sure don't need a game warden or your help with a stinking bobcat.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

workorfish said:


> ... Also all of you who think you are a sportsman, hunter...ect but then say things like I can't hurt the little guy......"we should think of a better way....ect" YOU are the problem ...


No ... they respect animals, and in particular bobcats and other trapped lives ... yes, the key word here is life. Just because someone has a moral standpoint that you shouldn't kill a trapped cat, doesn't make them a problem.

It's people like YOU who don't respect life that are the problem.

Now, I don't actually believe that because I don't know you, but see how a generalized assumption of you character represents a fallacy of logic ... ?

_To answer the intent of the thread ... 85 - 300 bucks ... it depends on how it's finished or if it's only tanned._


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Just "*harvest"* the thing and get if over with...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> No ... they respect animals, and in particular bobcats and other trapped lives ... yes, the key word here is life. Just because someone has a moral standpoint that you shouldn't kill a trapped cat, doesn't make them a problem.
> 
> It's people like YOU who don't respect life that are the problem. _._


What about the poor chicken? Don't you respect the chickens? Chickens are people too! 
Really, you guys have me laughing soo hard I am about to pee my pants!
:rotfl:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks like he's thirsty. I heard they like Antifreeze. Makes 'em go to sleep too.

I don't know if there is a difference in tanning a cat hide and a deer hide, but I have an Axis hide getting tanned for I think $100 or $125


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

corkster said:


> Note: Personal experience has shown that cage wires can deflect a .22 cal. bullet. Use somethin' bigger (you might lose a wire though).


Apparently you haven't shot anything in a cage.....

you don't stand away and shoot. you put the barrel in the cage and then shoot.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I bet yall arguing over a bobcat thats been long gone for a couple of days now.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

boomgoon said:


> What about the poor chicken? Don't you respect the chickens? Chickens are people too!
> Really, you guys have me laughing soo hard I am about to pee my pants!
> :rotfl:


I have a full body mount of a bobcat killing a rooster, next to a slain chicken on my coffee table under glass ... !


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

Try TxPWD. As long as they are reasonably sure he's not carrying a desease, you could probably turn it loose on a wildlife management area. I've done that with ***** and possums before. That should eliminate your chicken problem.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I have a full body mount of a bobcat killing a rooster, next to a slain chicken on my coffee table under glass ... !


Now that I can respect.................. as long as no game wardens were harmed or interrupted during said stuffing.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

they make good pets.. :rotfl:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Use caution on the release if you go that route. Oldie but goodie.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

There are some p**sie's if I have ever saw any on here...

Let him go....Call the Game Warden....what a bunch of bologne.

Man up and shoot the SOB already!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

what'd you say short stick? 

I say wrestle that suka and the winner goes free.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

It's funny that it's wrong to trap this guy and let him wait til his day comes but it's ok for these guys to catch fish on "bait" and then throw them in the livewell or ice chest to wait. 

Frickin Hypocrites I tell ya!!

Poor Croaker....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

CoastalSpecial said:


> Taken out of context, what you're saying makes sense. However, the title of the thread is "Cost to make a rug out of a chicken thief," and the issue of whether or not to shoot it in the cage came up soon after. My pawpaw never shot bobcats or possums in the cage either. He drowned them. After WW2 he never hunted again in his life. So while being a poor farmer might not be as good as a self-respecting hunter that shoots deer under a feeder or ducks off of a spread, it is what it is. Some people can only afford to protect their food supply. And by the way, catching varmints is hardly sport.


Your Pawpaw should have told my neighbor the secret to drowning something in a cage. Long story short, **** in a trap, my neighbor in hip waders and the American Water Canal behind our houses. Neighbor wades out, sinks into the mud real good, drops cage with angry **** in the water, trap door open up, **** comes out, neighbor is the only thing close to climb up onto since he is stuck in the mud. Big fight ensues where you couldn't tell who was hissing or screaming. It was some of the best entertainment I have ever witnessed. :wink: :rotfl:


----------



## texasdave (Aug 15, 2005)

It is apparent that few of you have ever trapped fur bearers. Drowning sets are used frequently to dispatch and hide fur from thieves. If you can't man up and dispatch yur catch I highly recommend that you get out of the trapping business that just part of the deal.

Texasdave


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

see my avitar. I trap all kinds, go ahead bust him you will like running your toes through the fur


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Hold On Spec-Rig*

That wasn't my quote - please don't blame "shutting my trap" on me. Perhaps if I took Bayou's advise and use the quote function instead of "cut 'n paste" it would be clearer.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Back to the original question. If you wanna tan it yourself it would only cost you one quart of uniodonized salt. 2 bottles of rubbing alcohol, and small bottle of neetsfoot oil, if you want to brain tan it.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

*I have a picture in my head I can't get rid of*

I keep closin' my eyes and laughin'. I can just see Runningquarters with the cat in the cage in the back of his truck saying:

*Back home we got a taxidermy man gonna have a hartatack when he see what i brungum.*


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

workorfish said:


> That wasn't my quote - please don't blame "shutting my trap" on me. Perhaps if I took Bayou's advise and use the quote function instead of "cut 'n paste" it would be clearer.


Hmmmm ... yes ... I see, my apologies ... well ... I still don't think anything bad of you ... ! Ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Long Pole said:
> 
> 
> > There are some p**sie's if I have ever saw any on here...
> ...


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

So you'd rather leave him in the cage til someone else can come take care of him for you? I would have shot his arse, yes in the cage, as soon as I seen him and not asked any questions. 

Why even let him go? He's tasted chicken blood and now that's all he's going to want eat...maybe he should release it at your house. Since you are Mr. Perfuct and all...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

dang glad no one around here traps hogs and shoots them.

Heck, that's as cruel as shooting one of those poor snakes that can't run from ya!

that all adds up to High fence hunting I tell ya!


----------



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

Man I had no idea this was going to blow up like this. For your information letting him loose was never an option. He was humanely dispatched (head shot) shortly after the post was made. (didn't have gun with me earlier) He is going to be full body mounted for my wife's boss and our friend. He convinced me to let him have it because it was so much larger than any he had seen. He thought, probably rightfully, that it would be a shame to just make a rug out of him.
Thanks for the posts and PMs of support. Just so you all know there are at least 2 other cats on my place that I know of. This cat I have known of for the last three years. He left tracks around and was spotted occasionally but didn't hang around and bother things. For some reason this fall he got lazy and decided I should support him. I did try to call him in but he found the trap first. Either way his days were numbered.
For everyone who sent me info on tanning and mounting contacts I have given the info to our friend.
Thanks 
You may continue the previous program.

Roy Aka Runningquarters


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

runningquarters said:


> Man I had no idea this was going to blow up like this. For your information letting him loose was never an option. He was humanely dispatched (head shot) shortly after the post was made. (didn't have gun with me earlier) He is going to be full body mounted for my wife's boss and our friend. He convinced me to let him have it because it was so much larger than any he had seen. He thought, probably rightfully, that it would be a shame to just make a rug out of him.
> Thanks for the posts and PMs of support. Just so you all know there are at least 2 other cats on my place that I know of. This cat I have known of for the last three years. He left tracks around and was spotted occasionally but didn't hang around and bother things. For some reason this fall he got lazy and decided I should support him. I did try to call him in but he found the trap first. Either way his days were numbered.
> For everyone who sent me info on tanning and mounting contacts I have given the info to our friend.
> Thanks
> ...


Watch out now.... all these people will be on your butt now.:rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

bzrk180 said:


> > *I guess you would be the "He-Man" that goes out on one of those mountain lion hunts where they have him trapped, turn him loose with a bunch of dogs ready and then shoot him as it cowers under the car from the dogs*... I mean really...He is a threat to the livestock in the area...Why not make a little fun out of it huh? Thats the "non-****y" way to do it huh?
> 
> 
> Sort of like catching a fish under a stump....:wink:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

runningquarters said:


> Man I had no idea this was going to blow up like this. For your information letting him loose was never an option. He was humanely dispatched (head shot) shortly after the post was made.
> 
> Roy Aka Runningquarters


You could have saved a lot of fighting by mentioning that a few days ago. :rotfl:


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> maybe he should release it at your house. Since you are Mr. Perfuct and all...


Not sure how I was labeled as "Mr. Perfect" but thank you! Any bobcats anyone would like to release around my house, just let me know...You can come let him go in my front yard if you wish.



> Sort of like catching a fish under a stump....:wink:


Hmmmmmm....No, I think that is a biiiiit different.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> You could have saved a lot of fighting by mentioning that a few days ago. :rotfl:


I'm glad he didn't. This thread is funny! Way more fun than reading political argument in the Jungle.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

runningquarters said:


> He is going to be full body mounted for my wife's boss and our friend.


Hope you find someone good to do it. Seems like every full body mounted bobcat I have seen just didnt look all that great.

There was a taxidermy shop outside of Gonzales I was in one year and he had one that was beautiful...I cant remember the name of the shop though.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

bzrk180 said:


> Not sure how I was labeled as "Mr. Perfect" but thank you! Any bobcats anyone would like to release around my house, just let me know...You can come let him go in my front yard if you wish.
> 
> Hmmmmmm....No, I think that is a biiiiit different.


PM me your address brad, I can release all sorts of dead varmits at your place.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Man, I had to check my browser to make sure I was still on the 2cool hunting board...I thought maybe I had inadvertantly gone on the PETA website forums some how?

I guarantee you that trapping a cat takes more skill than sitting in a wooden box 12 feet in the air and shooting one while sipping on a cold brew.

Nice cat. He'll make a great mount, and I bet the chickens sleep better tonight.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

6396rogert said:


> Well put boomgoom,
> 
> If I wasn't able to afford having the bobcat tanned. I would hang him buy his back legs skin him like a dear. Once I got the cape off I would besure I removed all the meat or fat from the cape,* sprinkle table salt on the shin side roll it up put it in a trash bad and freeze it.* Then I would go on line and fine out what chemicals I need and the correct way to process the skin.


Do Not do this! freeze it or salt it but not both. Salting pulls out the moisture and freezing a hide like that can cause freezer burn. In some cases the salt can prevent it form freezing properly.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> PM me your address brad, I can release all sorts of dead varmits at your place.


 OK...Now that was funny!!


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Solid Action said:


> Have someone help you skin it that knows what they are doing. Then go to this site and follow the instructions. They do an awesome job. The leather side of the hide will be super soft and makes an awesome rug. $85.
> 
> https://www.nuggetcompany.com/customtanning/


 The 85.00 is for tanning only, not a rug.

You must first skin, flesh and salt the hide, if not done properly the hair will fall out. When you get it back from them you will need to have it made into a rug.

Bobcat rug $750.00


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Dont eat beef chicken or pork they are killed in a cage


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Dont eat beef chicken or pork they are killed in a cage


Don't eat no cranberries either... seems those ruthless bastages drown them and then scoop of their lifeless flesh when they float to the top.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Don't eat no cranberries either... seems those ruthless bastages drown them and then scoop of their lifeless flesh when they float to the top.


 NOW THAT'S FUNNY!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

scooping berries from a closed pond, what bastages. I would post picks of my trapping but these super sports would go ape.


----------



## man-on-wade (Mar 21, 2009)

I wouldn't presume to know the business of a ranch but i do know that unpleasant as it may be, if kids, pets, or chickens are in danger than the cat is dead.


----------



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> You could have saved a lot of fighting by mentioning that a few days ago. :rotfl:


Heck I didn't know internet time went so fast. The original post is just a little over 24 hours old.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Ole' Roy is deadly. You should see him with a fish bat and a couple of ling on the deck.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL beating fish on a boat out of water, what have we become? The horror the horror the horror. I may turn vegan.



James Howell said:


> Ole' Roy is deadly. You should see him with a fish bat and a couple of ling on the deck.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

BEER4BAIT said:


> LOL beating fish on a boat out of water, what have we become? The horror the horror the horror. I may turn vegan.


what about fillet'ing fish? Do I have to kill them first?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

shhh dont say the kill word here we must use harvest or release or the super sports may come down on us  Poor animals, no wonder they run from us LOL



bayourat said:


> what about fillet'ing fish? Do I have to kill them first?


----------



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

James get your **** back up to the blue water board before you get me anymore enemies. Oh please don't send Mike here either or I'll be called out about some bait fish I ran a hook through.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Don't eat no cranberries either... seems those ruthless bastages drown them and then scoop of their lifeless flesh when they float to the top.


LOL


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

runningquarters said:


> Heck I didn't know internet time went so fast. The original post is just a little over 24 hours old.


Me neither...feels like it was just yesterday.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

when did 2cool get all emotional. Put one in its head and take it to the taxi. End of story. It knows where to come for food now, if you take measures to secure your birds it will go after the pony...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> shhh dont say the kill word here we must use harvest or release or the super sports may come down on us  Poor animals, no wonder they run from us LOL


rotfl,, Alex ,, I remember the Harvest post where you couldn't say Kill in front of kids...
:rotfl:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> That is funny....like anyone alive in Texas isnt connected to one of the cities...for employment to pay for the "ranch", for their education, for medical services, for culture, dining and entertainment. Not to mention for the manufacture of their precious Ford F-250, John Deere, or to refine the gasoline or diesel they burn. Go ahead and live the fantasy of independent rural life. It aint 1880 anymore.


Seriously? Someone's rear end hurts...


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> shhh dont say the kill word here we must use harvest or release or the super sports may come down on us  Poor animals, no wonder they run from us LOL


Fry em up! Taste good that way.. Like Chicken..


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Cat is pretty good but not like that **** we cooked last year at camp


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Some of these post made me really laugh out loud and I am at work. No disrespect to anyone for their own values or lack thereof, but for what it is worth, any good trapping book or magizine will go into the methods of killing an animal after it has been trapped either in a leg hold trap, live trap, or snare. They include some of these: shoot with small caliber rifle/pistol (22 being most common), drown if water close by (drowning does not leave a hole in hide to lessen value), stand on fox heart till it quits breathing (also does not leave a hole in hide), hit in the head with sledge hammer handle (again no bullet hole), stick skunk with syringe (attached to long pole) filled with antifreeze. These were all I could remember at the moment. Keep in mind these were men who earned a living trapping living a life some of us dream about but have to work in the city to make a living. They were not bloodthirsty or kill crazy, they just did what needed to be done in the trapping business.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Imagine what these folks would do if they knew what happens to stray dogs that were chasing or killing livestock? I guess their solution would be to make a Milk Bone trail back to where they came from.....
I remember being around 12 and some guys came to pick up some hogs we were giving away. Dad was gone I was like there they are......They said their not dead yet?? UHH no here's a .22......you could tell they did not want to do it. So I did it for them......hey it might have been one of you guys!!


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

*BOBCAT PELTS: TAGGING*

Prior to purchase, sale, trade or transport outside Texas, bobcat pelts (see definition of bobcat) taken in Texas (including tanned pelts and mounts) must be permanently tagged with a department issued federal Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species (CITES) tag valid for the year in which the bobcat was taken. Legally taken pelts may be tagged at no cost by any registered bobcat pelt dealer or at TPWD Law Enforcement offices. Individuals desiring to purchase and/or tag bobcat pelts taken in Texas must register with the Fur-bearing Animal Program (4200 Smith School Road, Austin, Texas 78744) and be issued a Bobcat Pelt Dealer Permit and Tag Voucher. It is unlawful for any dealer to: (1) possess untagged pelts; (2) transfer tags to any other dealer, or to use tags issued to another dealer; (3) refuse to tag a bobcat pelt presented as being legally taken in this state. This is not construed to mean the person must sell to the dealer from whom the tag is obtained.
Persons desiring to transfer bobcat pelts out of Texas for non-commercial purposes may obtain a tag by presenting the pelt to any dealer or Department Law Enforcement Office and completing and signing an Annual Bobcat Pelt Tag Report.


----------



## solrac (Aug 31, 2007)

I was going to offer some $$ for it, my pitbull needs a playmate.

/joking


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I can't believe I read this whole thing.....and the cat got it in the end,,, or head.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Poor kitty























Sorry could not help myself lol. I may post pic of my next chicken hunt. Should I shoot one, stab one, or the traditional ring and chop. Maybe do like most and buy one in the grocery store.


----------



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

Just make sure they are not in a cage or trap when you dispatch them. The prefered harvest method is shot under a feeder while eating corn. Be sure to post pics. 
If you need help I think I could stomach holding them while they bleed out, but now I'm just not sure I could kill one. All my moral foundations are just shaken to the core. I may even adopt out my remaining chickens. LOL


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

solrac said:


> I was going to offer some $$ for it, my pitbull needs a playmate.
> 
> /joking


Then you would have shot the cat for tearing your pitbull a "new one" !!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I think I will use the weedeater I hate feeling the bones separate in the neck. 


I know how it is be it oposum fox cat or stray dog. Don't let these holyEerdandow super sports ruin it 4 you. Little do they know how hard it is to catch a cat. Look up brain tanning or pm me I have done several fox yotes and cats. Good work greenie to you


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Fubar said:


> *BOBCAT PELTS: TAGGING*
> 
> Prior to purchase, sale, trade or transport outside Texas, bobcat pelts (see definition of bobcat) taken in Texas (including tanned pelts and mounts) must be permanently tagged with a department issued federal Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species (CITES) tag valid for the year in which the bobcat was taken. Legally taken pelts may be tagged at no cost by any registered bobcat pelt dealer or at TPWD Law Enforcement offices. Individuals desiring to purchase and/or tag bobcat pelts taken in Texas must register with the Fur-bearing Animal Program (4200 Smith School Road, Austin, Texas 78744) and be issued a Bobcat Pelt Dealer Permit and Tag Voucher. It is unlawful for any dealer to: (1) possess untagged pelts; (2) transfer tags to any other dealer, or to use tags issued to another dealer; (3) refuse to tag a bobcat pelt presented as being legally taken in this state. This is not construed to mean the person must sell to the dealer from whom the tag is obtained.
> Persons desiring to transfer bobcat pelts out of Texas for non-commercial purposes may obtain a tag by presenting the pelt to any dealer or Department Law Enforcement Office and completing and signing an Annual Bobcat Pelt Tag Report.


*Prior to purchase, sale, trade or transport outside Texas*
Read your own post mullet! :rotfl:


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

After reading some of the post on this subject, all I have to say is are you CRAZY !!

This cat is killing your livestock and could possibly endanger your children.

I hope it makes a nice mount !!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Fubar said:


> *BOBCAT PELTS: TAGGING*
> 
> Prior to purchase, sale, trade or transport outside Texas, bobcat pelts (see definition of bobcat) taken in Texas (including tanned pelts and mounts) must be permanently tagged with a department issued federal Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species (CITES) tag valid for the year in which the bobcat was taken. Legally taken pelts may be tagged at no cost by any registered bobcat pelt dealer or at TPWD Law Enforcement offices. Individuals desiring to purchase and/or tag bobcat pelts taken in Texas must register with the Fur-bearing Animal Program (4200 Smith School Road, Austin, Texas 78744) and be issued a Bobcat Pelt Dealer Permit and Tag Voucher. It is unlawful for any dealer to: (1) possess untagged pelts; (2) transfer tags to any other dealer, or to use tags issued to another dealer; (3) refuse to tag a bobcat pelt presented as being legally taken in this state. This is not construed to mean the person must sell to the dealer from whom the tag is obtained.
> Persons desiring to transfer bobcat pelts out of Texas for non-commercial purposes may obtain a tag by presenting the pelt to any dealer or Department Law Enforcement Office and completing and signing an Annual Bobcat Pelt Tag Report.


You want your Junior Game Warden badge now? Congrats, you can look up the regs....


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

bayourat said:


> You want your Junior Game Warden badge now? Congrats, you can look up the regs....


He needs the reg book with pictures, cause he gets a big FAIL on that post. :rotfl:


----------



## CoastalSpecial (Mar 4, 2006)

I can't believe you. No self-respecting hunter would ever consider his family's livelihood over a bobcat. You should have had extra chickens to accommodate the cat. If that's not an option, leave out a bowl of milk with a note that kindly asks the cat to find another farm to ravage.



runningquarters said:


> Just make sure they are not in a cage or trap when you dispatch them. The prefered harvest method is shot under a feeder while eating corn. Be sure to post pics.
> If you need help I think I could stomach holding them while they bleed out, but now I'm just not sure I could kill one. All my moral foundations are just shaken to the core. I may even adopt out my remaining chickens. LOL


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

pick one I got some extras


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

BEER4BAIT said:


> pick one I got some extras


Oh wow this thread has gotten out of control


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> *Prior to purchase, sale, trade or transport outside Texas*
> Read your own post mullet! :rotfl:


just posted a head's up.:wink:

but the "Real Mullets" chimed in and assumed. You know what they say about assuming..........I'd bet you don't; maybe a picture might explain it. Reading is difficult.

I've got your Jr Game Warden right here.:cheers:


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*yep change*

yep, I can just about pic out the post by the vote for change folk. God help us!!!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

CoastalSpecial said:


> I can't believe you. No self-respecting hunter would ever consider his family's livelihood over a bobcat. You should have had extra chickens to accommodate the cat. If that's not an option, leave out a bowl of milk with a note that kindly asks the cat to find another farm to ravage.


If he would of worded it different these guys would have been all over it.

"Caught this cat in a trap this AM just wondering what the age and score is before I harvest it"


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Its just a Bobbi bust him in the neck with a .22lr or use a slip knot and choke him out. I trap all the time, if ya need help I got ya covered. Next time go to GM and get some Yote snares put the bait in it and catch him by the neck, he will be down for the count when you find him. BTW it is LEGAL to take them by any means. PM ME if you need help or tips for the next catch. He is not alone. Cats run in families.


----------

